# AG Aqua Wax vs AG High Def Wax



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

Can anyone tell me how much better the High Def wax is over the aquawax? Everytime I go to buy the High Def I end up seeing the price of it and just buy the aquawax. My car has AG lifeshine so don't really want to use any one else products incase it strips the seal off. I also use extra gloss protection. Wish AG did a sample pot of the High Def Wax!!


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

You'll get better longevity out of the HD and I think it looks glossier.

And comparing EGP to HD, EGP is a pain in the bottom to apply. HD is easy.


----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

OK I need to buy some HD wax!! Thanks


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

The secret to EGP is as thin a layer as possible and don't leave it as long as recommended. Good tip put it into a spray bottle and mist it on to an applicator.

HD wax is good on its own but layered of EGP is even better.


----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

so you would just recommend layers of EGP? Ive never had an issue applying it, always do it on a cool day no sun and like you say very thin layer


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Autoglym HD is the nuts. Go on the bay of e and it is fairly priced. 6-8 months easy with 2 coats.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Is Aquawax not just like a top up wax?
Thought you used it for in between waxes but i could be wrong as i've never used it


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Aquawax is a top up wax. I may be mistaken but I believe it's so called due to being o.k to use on a wet or dry car.


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Get some HD mate. It is great stuff


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Hd is cool and easy to use. I only use aqua as a drying aid / top up


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Go for the HD mate. The beading is amazing.


----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

Finally bought some today so Thursday will be the day I apply it


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Nice and thin with the HD wax. Pick up the lightest smear from the tub.

Keep the supplied applicator sponge damp and really work a tiny amount out as far as you can.

Useful to keep a spray bottle of water handy and if the pad starts to drag on the paintwork, a tiny spritz spray of water will keep it moving smoothly.

Terrific wax with a very durable deep shine. Use your AquaWax as a top-up over the HD wax every second wash and the HD wax will easily last 6+ months.


----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

thanks for the advice Gleem!!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Get some hd wax. For entry level wax you won't be disappointed. There is a detailed review of the product on this forum.

I use extra gloss protection and I found like some other people have said think layers are they key. I would say two layers as this will cover any areas you have missed on the first layer. This was my focus wearing egp. I put three layers on just to see and I got just under five months out of it. Also good on side Windows 



















Ryan


----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

how do I put pics on here?


----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

This is my car with Aquawax/EGP. Going to HD wax at the weekend.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

See you've got the pics but here's a guide anyway! 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=163294

Rían P


----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

cheers for the guide, found my way about just after I asked lol


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

craiglucky said:


> cheers for the guide, found my way about just after I asked lol


No problem  I got the picture ( if you pardon the pun lol)


----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

Pardoned


----------



## craiglucky (Apr 24, 2015)

Difficult to get a good picture. AG HD (1080p)Wax makes my car shine like a diamond!


----------



## Coachman (Mar 8, 2015)

Another one of my cars in AG HD. Love the wax but the amount of dust it seems to attract is crazy


----------



## Jimmy2k (Feb 26, 2012)

FYI this is Aqua Wax on top of HD wax - beads like crazy:










The AW is great for a top-up and as a drying aid.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

*A twist to question*

I have been using Aqua wax as directed, been reading on here tonight that some prefer a QD rather than a quick wax, anyone know what's best ? For the bling.

Cheers,


----------



## Numskull (Aug 7, 2007)

I've purchased some HD wax; really can't wait to try it....😊


----------

